# Akorn Jr



## Paymaster (Feb 10, 2017)

I did a butt and some beef ribs on my new Akorn Jr today. The Jr performed great!


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 11, 2017)

Fabulous looking, PM!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 11, 2017)

Oooh.  That looks so good, PM!


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 11, 2017)

YES !


----------



## buckytom (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice!


----------

